# estrogen high



## muskymike (Feb 2, 2014)

can anybody tell me how I can lower my estrogen levels haven't had blood work done but I know its high.
thanks am desperate!


----------



## flood (Feb 17, 2014)

natural; nettle, zinc, ginseng, lift heavy. very very little cardio, no soy. there's more...


----------



## s2h (Feb 26, 2014)

How do you know its high?


----------



## flood (Mar 7, 2014)

s2h said:


> How do you know its high?


He must have moobs and is shy...


----------



## sneedham (Mar 7, 2014)

Maybe the dude is not a dude?


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 7, 2014)

Why would you take estrogen to get high?


----------



## muskymike (Mar 8, 2014)

did test and d bol iam 45 and know my body ,what can I take to lower it.


----------



## s2h (Mar 14, 2014)

any AI will lower your e2....arimidex or aromasin will work..pretty standard drugs for controlling estrogen...


----------



## muskymike (May 23, 2014)

thanks


----------

